# AF turnouts



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 18 AF turnouts on my lay out. The lights in the coil covers all work just fine. Now for my question and problem. I have several more that I am restoring to full operation. Most are restored and fully operational but for one thing. The light in the coil cover does not light. I have tried new bulbs, and taken bulbs from working turnouts so I would have a known working bulb but still the bulbs do not light. What did I miss? All the wires from a controller were hooked up as well. The controller bulbs all work though I know that has nothing to do with that coil cover bulb. With the coil cover removed, I can not see anything wrong.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure all the wires going to the bulb socket are not broken. Make sure the bulb is fully seated in the socket. There could be something wrong with the socket on those bad turn-outs. Place a small drop of solder on a bulb and try putting that into one of the bad sockets. It could be that the bulb is not fully seated, and by adding that spot of solder, you're increasing the the contact length of the base of the bulb.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks flyernut for your input to my bulb problem. The bulbs I have tried are China bulbs. I just read that they don't always touch the bottom of the socket. I have checked all wiring and also checked the socket with my ohm meter and it shows 15.5 to the socket. Your idea of putting a little solder on the end of the bulb is a good one. I'll give that a try.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You Da Man flyernut!!! My AF guru.


----------

